# weiblicher char name



## marcloker (13. Mai 2008)

hi

wir alle kennen das... man fängt ein spiel an, erstellt sich einen char und hängt erst mal 10 tage an der namensgebung fest. geht mir zumindest immer so^^
daher habe ich beschlossen einfach mal zu hören was euer favorit ist....
welchen der namen findet ihr für einen weiblichen char am besten?

mfg


----------



## Dim (13. Mai 2008)

Alle enden mit "a" xD

Warum verschwendest du dafür ein Thread?


----------



## marcloker (13. Mai 2008)

warum verschwendest du eine antwort denn du das thema für verschwendung ansiehst?

vielleicht weil ich einfach gerne mal die meinung anderer hören möchte...


----------



## marcloker (13. Mai 2008)

sorry, doppelpost durch lag


----------



## Siltan (13. Mai 2008)

cynara und amira find ich recht gut, aber er hat recht, du könnetes auch namen mit anderen änderungen einbringen^^


----------



## marcloker (13. Mai 2008)

Siltan schrieb:


> cynara und amira find ich recht gut, aber er hat recht, du könnetes auch namen mit anderen änderungen einbringen^^




also ich muss gestehen das mir das gar nicht aufgefallen ist bis jetzt^^


----------



## m@r1@n (13. Mai 2008)

also ganz ehrlich ich find keinen richtig gut ich würd mal saira probieren so heißen meine chars überall^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Mai 2008)

[x] kira


----------



## Curumo (14. Mai 2008)

das a am schluss scheint eben die namen generell weiblich zu machen

einfaches beispiel:
martin die männerversion
martina die frauenversion , das a macht den namen zur frau ^^ gibt hunderte solcher beispiele von daher kann mans ihm wohl fürs erste nicht verübeln


----------



## Yenwer (14. Mai 2008)

Moira, Elaine, Gwendoline (in allen Formen), Rebeca (auch ein cooler Name), Lidwina, Argwaine (bischen an Arthur-Saga angelegt) ... da könn ich jetzt wohl ewig weiter machen ...

@Thread - Cynara find ich auch am klangvollsten


----------



## Earthhorn (14. Mai 2008)

für welches mmo suchst du denn nen namen?
is ja wohl ein unterschied ob du 
a) fantasy
b) sci-fi
c) *normales mmo*
machen willst.
außerdem ob du 
1.) rp
2.) legeres rp
3.) kein rp
machen willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marcloker (14. Mai 2008)

ok, das mit dem "a" am ende hatte ich nun wirklich nicht bedacht.... aber na ja^^

der name soll für eine rollenspiel, fantasie sein. also z.b. wow oder aoc oder so. rp eigentlich nicht. aber ich möchte schon einen "vernümpftigen" namen haben. und meine namen nicht bratwurst nennen.... ein bischen stil sollte schon vorhanden sein^^


----------



## Alohajoe (14. Mai 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> ok, das mit dem "a" am ende hatte ich nun wirklich nicht bedacht.... aber na ja^^
> 
> der name soll für eine rollenspiel, fantasie sein. also z.b. wow oder aoc oder so. rp eigentlich nicht. aber ich möchte schon einen "vernümpftigen" namen haben. und meine namen nicht bratwurst nennen.... ein bischen stil sollte schon vorhanden sein^^


Vote 4 Amira


Allerdings kann man das so pauschal nicht sagen; kommt immer darauf an, welche Rasse und evtl. auch Klasse der Charakter sein soll. 
So klingt es z.B. dämlich. einen Orc "Susi" zu nennen. Bei einem Menschen würde das zur Not noch gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (14. Mai 2008)

genau ich denk es kommt auf die rasse an. ich denk die namen die du hier nennst passen alle zu menschen.
ach ja mein lieblingsmännername is peregrin oder kurz pippin oder noch kürzer pipp. so soll mein sohn mal heißen.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. Mai 2008)

sind irgendwie alle nich so finde ich
das sind eben so standardt fantasy namen


----------



## marcloker (14. Mai 2008)

hi

also in erster linie suche ich einen weiblichen name erst mal für aoc...

mfg


----------



## Galadith (14. Mai 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> hi
> 
> also in erster linie suche ich einen weiblichen name*N* erst mal für aoc...
> 
> mfg



Serima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!


BäM!


----------



## skunkie (14. Mai 2008)

Ich stimme für "Casandra".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (15. Mai 2008)

Habe für Thyra gestimmt.
Thyra hat einen starken Anfang im Wort und würde diesen Namen einer Göttin zutrauen.
Amira hört sich zu simpel an, durch die Anlehnung an das lateinische Wort Amica (Freundin).


----------



## Sûmy (15. Mai 2008)

manfred


----------



## Badumsaen (15. Mai 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> genau ich denk es kommt auf die rasse an. ich denk die namen die du hier nennst passen alle zu menschen.
> ach ja mein lieblingsmännername is peregrin oder kurz pippin oder noch kürzer pipp. so soll mein sohn mal heißen.


Das arme Kind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marcloker (18. Mai 2008)

ich hoffe er nennt seine kinder nicht wirklich so^^


----------

